

Live: Guido van Rossum talks about Tulip (asynchronous I/O for Python 3) - nicholsonjf
http://nicholsonjf.com/blog/guido-on-tulip
In five minutes, the creator and BDFL of Python Guido van Rossum will give a talk at LinkedIn, Mountain View about Tulip (asynchronous I&#x2F;O for Python 3).
======
0xdeadbeefbabe
Man, is twisted cursed or what? By that I mean it provides a great framework
for asynchronous things and does it in the what you might call the node.js
style with callbacks except it has great engineering, and yet no one seems to
know about it or care very much.

~~~
est
> no one seems to know about it or care very much

This is why.

Twisted:
[http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/current/api/moduleIndex.h...](http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/current/api/moduleIndex.html)

Gevent [http://gevent.org/contents.html](http://gevent.org/contents.html)

~~~
eronhp
From the Twisted link: "twisted.manhole", is that an underground punk band
from the 80's?

~~~
iffycan
manhole lets you attach to a running process and muck around. It's a pretty
neat feature.

------
mladenkovacevic
The hangout recording is there now but the actual talk starts at around the
44:30 mark

------
INTPenis
The sound is horrible in this video, here's a better one.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1coLC-
MUCJc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1coLC-MUCJc)

~~~
Spiritus
That video is from October, is it the same speech?

